# Lawsuit accuses EMS of treating officer first, neglecting others in crash



## mariomike (28 Apr 2018)

A Police Officer and a civilian are involved in a crash. Who do paramedics treat first?  

If you are in emergency services, you already know the answer.

QUOTE

Lawsuit accuses EMS of treating officer first, neglecting others in crash
http://www.kxan.com/news/local/austin/lawsuit-accuses-ems-of-treating-officer-first-neglecting-others-in-crash/1147544235

END QUOTE

Protocol is the worst is first ...practice is First Responders first. 

The only people who are surprised are civilians and the media.


----------



## X Royal (3 May 2018)

Sounds like he may have a legitimate law suit.
Also his suit against the officer seems legit.
Officer ran a red light according to video & article.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 May 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Protocol is the worst is first ...practice is First Responders first.
> 
> The only people who are surprised are civilians and the media.



If the protocol is clear, and the EMT fails to follow it wilfully, why shouldn't the suit result in a condemnation in favour of the plaintiff in this case?

I don't give a flying fu++ about the fact that Joe Officer is someone you know, or even your spouse for that matter. You have a protocol: Follow it!

I sailed on the same ship as the women who would become my wife as her senior and I can tell you that if a very dangerous task had come up and it was her turn to go - I would have sent her. Period. You can't parse the protocols or vary the rules you are to follow to favour someone you work with without demeaning the job you do.Leadership and public perception demands no less.

And that's my personal opinion, so nobody has to crucify me if they think I am wrong.


----------



## GAP (3 May 2018)

All part of that equality thingy......


----------



## mariomike (3 May 2018)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> If the protocol is clear, and the EMT fails to follow it wilfully, why shouldn't the suit result in a condemnation in favour of the plaintiff in this case?



I don't know how they handle lawsuits in Texas. This was how they were handled in the department I worked,

QUOTE ( from 2011 )

Lxxxxx’s treatment by Toronto’s Emergency Medical Service (EMS) is one of 829 complaints the publicly funded agency received over the last three years.

The Rxxxs, Lxxxx’s long time friends, who have taken over as his caregivers, launched a $10 million lawsuit against Toronto’s emergency medical services on behalf of Lxxxx and his three adult children.

Unlike police, doctors, lawyers and others, complaints against emergency medical service staff are investigated internally and in secret. The service never announces the results or what is done to fix the problem.

https://www.thestar.com/life/health_wellness/2011/08/13/call_for_help_botched_by_emergency_services.html

END QUOTE

The crew is "re-trained".
The taxpayers pay $xxx?.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 May 2018)

Is "re-training" the crew akin to "re-education" under Mao's governance?  :face palm:

Why do we do these things to ourselves? Why is it that all levels of public governance don't get that people understand that screw ups happen. They just don't want to be given the run around but want the truth and to know that something was done to try (not necessarily succeed in) fix the problem or problem individuals.


----------



## CountDC (4 May 2018)

The info that is missing is what state was the officer in compared to him?

So far all anyone has is his claims.  Did he really complain about his back, neck or anything or is that just what he claims now as he looks for money.

Was the officer bleeding, conscious, looking in shock?  Bleeders get treated first over someone sitting up complaining about a sore back.  

How about his passengers?  What priority were they treated?

Where is the self responsibility also. Yes the officer screwed up and went too quick through the light by the report but our fine victim also apparently ignored the flashing lights and siren that everyone else on the street stopped for.


----------



## Inspir (4 May 2018)

A LOT of information missing here. Yet most of everyone as usual is taking the media’s word as gospel and joining the pound town on First Responders.


----------



## mariomike (4 May 2018)

Inspir said:
			
		

> A LOT of information missing here.



If Texas is anything like Ontario, the Paramedic Call Report ( PCR ) is, "Disclosed routinely to the patient only or their legal representative."

"Types of information include personal health information, patient assessment findings, type of care provided, the patient's response to treatment, name and address of the hospital the patient was transported to and other supporting information."

$80.00 each. Requests from "legal representatives" were common, from what I recall hearing.

"All other requesters must submit a Freedom of Information request with the City Clerk's Office."

I guess  that would apply if patient triage priority is in question. 

If the PCR(s) is / are not enough, the crew can be ordered to write Incident Reports. But, they are disclosed only to the Ministry of Health, and law enforcement in support of an investigation.

In the case of an officer involved PI, my guess would be that would include the ( Ontario ) SIU.

Again, how they do things in Texas, I do not know.


----------



## QV (4 May 2018)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I don't give a flying fu++ about the fact that Joe Officer is someone you know, or *even your spouse* for that matter. You have a protocol: Follow it!...
> .....And that's my personal opinion, so nobody has to crucify me if they think I am wrong.



And that is where reality collides with unreasonable expectations.  Sorry, human nature will probably take over and your immediate family will get a look before a total stranger.


----------



## CBH99 (4 May 2018)

In principal, I agree...

But you might be sleeping on the couch for a wee while, depending on how reasonable your wife is.  (And not the nice couch in the living room...the OTHER couch, in the basement.  That uncle Ned sometimes dribbles pee on while he sleeps down there.)


----------



## mariomike (5 May 2018)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I don't give a flying fu++ about the fact that Joe Officer is someone you know, or even your spouse for that matter. You have a protocol: Follow it!



It wasn't like Mayberry where you knew every cop on the beat. There were over 5,000 police officers. 

But, when the update came over the radio that an officer ( or firefighter or paramedic ) was involved, that was a little shot of adrenaline. You instinctively got there a little quicker than you would otherwise. That wasn't written in the SOPs. It was just the way it was. Probably still is. 

I imagine it is similar in Texas.


----------

